# All 8v carb setups time to show off (post pics)



## ChucksmkIIGTI (Sep 5, 2008)

Hy everyone.
I just want a 8v carb dedicated post. post picks and please no bashing we all have opinions. 
Thx


----------



## Rocko'sEuroGTi (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: All 8v carb setups time to show off (ChucksmkIIGTI)*

















Still in progress, got it running, but still have to figure out a heat shield and a spacer between the mani and the head, as well as tuning. Eventually...


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: All 8v carb setups time to show off (Rocko'sEuroGTi)*









in 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: All 8v carb setups time to show off (ChucksmkIIGTI)*

Here ya go.........


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: All 8v carb setups time to show off (ChucksmkIIGTI)*

















































40DCOE's with 36mm vets on my solid lifter ABA in the back of my Baja Bug, Carter pump with petrol king filter regulator. brass sleeves pressed into manifold stud holes and manifold ported down to the brass. goes like hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Boost_Retard at 2:30 PM 9-30-2009_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*









Just sold it though, to build another carbed setup for my 2.1 project...


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: All 8v carb setups time to show off (Boost_Retard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost_Retard* »_










Timing belt tensioner is supposed to be turned clockwise. 
Looks great though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

For all the people that have been standing around this car, myself included...you noticed that from a photo online! thanks for the heads up, i just went out to the shop and corrected that problem..gave me a good excuse for a test drive anyhow thanks again!
Cale


----------



## Rocko'sEuroGTi (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (Boost_Retard)*

Cale your beetle is outstanding. Your motor looks awesome man, how you ever got your hands on a drake valve cover...too cool. Would love to see it up close some time!
Cheers


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (Rocko'sEuroGTi)*

http://s230.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg


----------



## Mk1 fa'days (Apr 24, 2008)

This thread gives me some great inspiration for my 8v carb project, keep the pics coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (Boost_Retard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost_Retard* »_For all the people that have been standing around this car, myself included...you noticed that from a photo online! thanks for the heads up, i just went out to the shop and corrected that problem..gave me a good excuse for a test drive anyhow thanks again!
Cale

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its one of the most common mistakes I come across working on these old cars.


----------



## raceonlyrabbit (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: All 8v carb setups time to show off (ChucksmkIIGTI)*













_Modified by raceonlyrabbit at 10:19 AM 10-29-2009_


----------



## painter (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its one of the most common mistakes I come across working on these old cars.

Dose it make a difference? I have no idea that's the only reason I ask


----------



## mclarenf1l (Apr 14, 2008)

bump from the dead. I need some inspiration. Post some quick info if you could:thumbup:


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

I know these arent DCOE carbs but here you go

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------

